# Best curry house in Bristol?



## Geri (Mar 21, 2008)

We are going to the Kashmir in Easton in a minute. I've never eaten in there before, but we get their takeaways and they are bloody gorgeous.

Any other recommendations?


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 21, 2008)

Sheesh Mahal on the bottom end of the gloucester road. Not only is the food ace, but they make the whole curry experience special with co-ordinated indian uniforms, large bowl of welcome and delicious bombay mix, specially procured wines and cool music. Never been disappointed, or known anyone who has, in 10 years now...


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 21, 2008)

There used to be an excellent take away on Stapleton road called the Kathmandu - it moved to opposite the Colston hall and is a proper restaurant, mind you it is more expensive now.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 21, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> There used to be an excellent take away on Stapleton road called the Kathmandu - it moved to opposite the Colston hall and is a proper restaurant, mind you it is more expensive now.



They're too posh for the likes of us nowadays. I *think* they have 2 resteraunts now...


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 21, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> They're too posh for the likes of us nowadays. I *think* they have 2 resteraunts now...



Ok well I guess that it shows they are still doing good food and therefore doing well. I must admit I always see curry as a cheap meal out, plus I make it at home at least once a week so If I do go out to eat it tends not to be curry.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 21, 2008)

Kashmir was top notch btw, cheap as frig too - will def be back.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 21, 2008)

Geri said:


> We are going to the Kashmir in Easton in a minute. I've never eaten in there before, but we get their takeaways and they are bloody gorgeous.
> 
> Any other recommendations?



What did you reckon anyway? When I went there I did not rate them- prefer Easton taste. I like the Bollywood movies though


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 22, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> Kashmir was top notch btw, cheap as frig too - will def be back.



Lol are you psychic?

Glad you enjoyed it, maybe they have improved.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 22, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> What did you reckon anyway? When I went there I did not rate them- prefer Easton taste. I like the Bollywood movies though



Easton taste was good too, food i thought a bit below kashmir.


----------



## Geri (Mar 22, 2008)

Kashmir was lush, Not as busy as the Eastern Taste, but I definitely think their food is better. Lots of people coming in for takeaways.

I've been to the Kathmandu in Colston Tower, it was quite pricy and not as good as I'd been led to believe. If I was eating out in town I'd probably go there again. I think the cost of drinks bumps the price up.

I used to go to the Sheesh Mahal years ago - I remember sitting in waiting to be served once and there was the biggest spider I've ever seen walking across the wall!  I don't think I've been back since then.

Another one I like is the Ganges, much further up Gloucester Road in Horfield.


----------



## nellyphant (Mar 24, 2008)

Used to love the food that came out of Katmandu when it was in Easton. Tried to support them in my curry habits for a while but never got consitent good food which was a shame as they managed to handle it when they were a takeaway. 

Always had great take outs from the Ganges but the food always seems to salty when I have a sit down meal there?

One Stop Thali down on Picton Street never disappoints. Just got wind a few weeks back that they are opening a place in Easton and Totterdown (was Glasnost) - was confirmed by the local community newsletter. 

The Brunel in Clifton village is very good if a little bit pricey but I guess you're paying for location and the added 'Ra' tax, still very good tucker imo.

Luckily I live with an Indian chap so its A1 cuisine in the ruby murry department 24-7.


----------



## astral (Mar 24, 2008)

The curry cafe on Chandos Road


----------



## Geri (Mar 25, 2008)

nellyphant said:


> One Stop Thali down on Picton Street never disappoints. Just got wind a few weeks back that they are opening a place in Easton and Totterdown (was Glasnost) - was confirmed by the local community newsletter.



I think the Easton one might be open, I noticed something new when we drove past in the car. Might have to check that one out.


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 25, 2008)

Geri said:


> I think the Easton one might be open, I noticed something new when we drove past in the car. Might have to check that one out.



It looks much bigger than the one in Montpelier, doesn't it!


----------



## breasticles (Mar 25, 2008)

yeah, the easton one is open, has been for a couple of weeks. my sister recommends the south indian thali, rather than the north indian one.... yes, you can now choose between one platter of food that all ends up tasting the same after three mouthfuls, or another platter of food that al ends up tasting the same after three mouthfuls....  .... no, i really like the one- stop thali, they have lovely atmospheres, but you dont go there for the food, do you. i can only think of one occasion when i've been there and not thought 'i'm full, but if that had cost more than £6 i'd feel cheated somehow.'

what's the one on the corner of mivart street? that was quite tasty. i've also heard good things about that veggie place on the triangle, but i haven't tried it, being as how... i quite like flesh.


----------



## Geri (Mar 25, 2008)

breasticles said:


> what's the one on the corner of mivart street? that was quite tasty.



I dunno, Eastern Taste maybe? We used to go there until we discovered the Kashmir.

Are those Thali places BYO?


----------



## Serotonin (Mar 25, 2008)

I used to love the Raj Bari on Hotwells Rd. It didnt help that I lived behind the place and could smell them cooking everynight...


----------



## breasticles (Mar 25, 2008)

Geri said:


> I dunno, Eastern Taste maybe? We used to go there until we discovered the Kashmir.
> 
> Are those Thali places BYO?



i don't _think_ so; i'm not a drinker so i couldn't say for sure, though. 

i shall have to mention the kashmir to my easton connection. i went an insanely long time without eating curry in bristol for some reason- it's nice to be able to turn that around. a life without curry is like a night without stars...


----------



## butterfly child (Apr 6, 2008)

I thought it was alright.. better than Khans in Brixton, but not as nice as where we eat in Hounslow or Southall...

There's a lush veggie place in Colindale too (I think!)

Nice Chango Mutney though!


----------

